# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Lockheed Martin X-56A, modular unmanned aerial vehicle, Lockheed Martin, Bethesda, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lockheed Martin 

Lockheed Martin X-56 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

X-56A: Breaking the Flutter Barrier 

Published on Jun 17, 2013




> The X-56A is an unmanned multiple use technology demonstrator designed to test active flutter suppression and gust load alleviation incorporating advanced control technology. The technologies demonstrated by the X-56A are vital to the successful development of the slender, lightweight, high-aspect-ratio wings that could be used by future transports and intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance UASs to increase aircraft performance and lower the vehicle fly away and operating costs.

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA's X-56A Experimental Drone Flies on Ultra-Lightweight Wings"
The drone is meant as a testbed for the technologies that will build the next generation of aircraft

by John Wenz
April 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lockheed-built X-56A crashes at USAF test range"

by James Drew
November 23, 2015

----------

